# Art of Aiming



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

Here I watched this video regarding aiming techniques for Archery.. but still we can apply some this prince is slingshot shooting also..hope it helps beginners like me..







Sent from my SM-M215F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Interesting video, thanks.


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

_I'm shooting pretty light tubes and ammo and I suspect that this might get pretty sketchy at higher energies, so try it at your own peril. A lanyard might be a good idea too. _
I've been experimenting with a slingshot version of the 'drop' that happens as the follow through of an archery shot.
I shoot TTF. What I do is to just use the webbing of my hand and my pinky/ring fingers along with the tension of the draw to hold the slingshot steady. This reduces the tension in the hand holding the slingshot thereby (for me at least) reducing shake noticeably. The inertia of the bands carries through at the end of the shot causing the slingshot to flip forward like I've seen OTT shooters do. Unlike archers though, I don't let it fall all the way. I find that I am able to catch the slingshot by having my thumb and forefinger curved around the grip without really touching it. The natural motion of the slingshot carries it forward into them and I catch it very easily.
One minor drawback so far is that I notice that I get hand slap more frequently when using it. The slap happens on the heel of my left hand. I'm not sure about this technique with slingshots with offset handles. This doesn't work very well with my Hathcock Sniper. The inertia rotates the slingshot around the offset handle and tends to twist it out of my hand. I've been working on the style enough that I have to remember to not do it when shooting my HTS. It does work well with my Extended Secret Agent tho. The finger ring stops the rotation.
I'm not really good enough yet to be able to claim that this is worth all the effort to do. It just 'feels' right and so I do it.
here's a little clip of me doing it.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

ashikrafi said:


> Here I watched this video regarding aiming techniques for Archery.. but still we can apply some this prince is slingshot shooting also..hope it helps beginners like me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing the video! It applies very well to slingshots.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Rufus said something in a video that always worked well for me. 
“See the target first “
It seems if I’m shootn poorly, I’m coming to full draw and then trying to get on target. 
when I focus on the target, when I reach full draw I’m on the money.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

on days Im shooting good, it seems like Im aiming , and at the same time seeing the whole target and like its a whole deal thing, aiming and instinct, I hope in time to be able to access this "zone" more often . shootin cans in the air is a no brainer, just do it, but aiming /hitting a 40 mm spinner seems to be tough, almost like too much time to think , and too small for me to shoot purely instinctive , just ramblin, pardon


----------

